# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Galeria ime me 300 Foto

## BvizioN

Pershendetje....

Ne kete teme do hedh foto te zgjedhura nga koleksioni im.Disa jane fotografime nga Shqiperia e disa nga vende te tjera.Disa foto i keni pare mepare e disa jo!Fotot do postohen gradualisht,nga dita ne dite.Shpresoj tu pelcejne.

Dhe dicka tjeter! Tema do jete e mbyllur derisa 300 foto te jene postuar per arsye estetike.Perfundimisht,pas postimit te te gjitha fotove tema do hapet dhe komentet tuaja mbi fotot do jene te mire pritura.

*Muzeumi i Skenderbeut ne Kruje*



*Poshte Ures* (Manchester,UK)



*Syri i Kalter,Sarande*

----------


## BvizioN

*Labirinthi i Drites*. Foto nga Kalaja e Rozafes,Shkoder



*Salford Quays,Manchester*



*Lulet e Liqenit te Lures*

----------


## BvizioN

*Ura e Zogut,Milot*



*Beetham Tower,Manchester*



*Butrinti,Sarande*

----------


## BvizioN

*Mini kamp veror ne Lure*.Kete foto e mora ndersa zbrisnim nga bjeshket e Lures dhe kampi qe shikoni ishe i disa turisteve nga Liverpooli,disa prej te cileve i takova siper nga Liqenet.




*Kalaja e Krujes*




*Kurbnesh,Mirdite.*

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Tik Tak.


*Detroid Bridge,Manchester*



*Kisha e Rubikut*



*Notari i ujrave te ftohta!* Kete foto ja bera dikujt qe po lundronte mbi nje trung ne njerin nga liqenet e Lures.Edhe pse ishte Gusht,ujrat ishin mjaft te ftohta per te notuar,keshtu qe me beri pershtypje!!

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Dorontina.

*Ne Lure*



*Libraria qendrore ne Manchester*



*Fundi i "Crazy Frog"* lol

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit *Raina*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Syri i Kalter*,Sarande




*Ne kalldremin e Historise*. Kalaja e Rozafes,Shkoder. 



*
Ngjyrat e Vjeshtes*. Livadhez,Mirdite

----------


## BvizioN

*Dhe tre foto nga Ledina Celo gjate nje koncerti ne Londer*

----------


## BvizioN

*Mali i Gramozit*. Fotoja e marre nga qyteti i *Gramshit.*

Jo...ne fakt eshte mali i *Tomorrit*, por gjithmone ngaterroj emrat e ketyre dy maleve...thjeshte nga mania e emerimit Gramsh, Gramoz.

Nje anetari ne kete forum, thjeshte nga kjo arsye i lindi idea se une mund ta kem vjedhur kete foto nga ca misionere Italiane.Ketij anetari i kam kerkuar te sjelle nje link ballafaques me foton origjinale....mire po shanset per kete anetar jane me te medhaja qe  te fitoje jack pot ne lotory sesa per te gjetur foton origjinale.Thjeshte per arsye se vetem une e mbaj foton origjinale.



*Rozafa e Murosur*. Fotoja e marre nga Kalaja e Rozafes,Shkoder



*Horizonte Blu*. Fotoja e marre nga Riviera e bregdetit jugor ne Shqiperi.

----------


## BvizioN

*Rrush nga vreshta e famshme e Bukires,Mirdite*



*Hurma nga Bukmira*



*Kisha e Bukmires*

----------


## BvizioN

*Mbingarkese*. Fotoja e marre ne Rrogozhine



*Dritarja e dikurshme e Perendimit*. Fotoja e marre ne Lure



*Qielli i trazuar i Krujes*. Fotoja e marre ne Kruje

----------


## BvizioN

*Salford Quays*,Manchester UK



*buBI*



*Lure*

----------


## BvizioN

*Ura u drunjte.* Ju pelcen te ecni mbi kete ure? Ska problem se per 10 vitet e fundit asnjeri nuk ka kaluar mbi te dhe qe drunjte jane krejtesisht te kalbura.Nese do biesh...lartesia nuk eshte me teper se 20 metra.Dhe tek e fundit..nese bie,ne gure do biesh.

Ura lidhte nje zone te izoluar te Mirdites qe quhet Livadhez me zonat kryesore.Qe 10 vitet e fundit banoret e ketij fshati jane shperngulur ne Lezhe dhe vende te tjera.Para 15 vitesh femijet nga mosha 7 vjecare deri ne 14 vjecare udhetonin pothuajse 1 ore rruge,kalonin mbi kete ure per te vajtur ne shkolle.Dhe i njejti intenerar pasdite,pas mbarimit te shkolles.



*Sarande*.Mrekulli....



*Kalaja e Rozafes*,Shkoder.

----------


## BvizioN

*Veza Blu*. Foto e marre ne Manchester diten e djeshme.



*Dhermi*. Foto e marre nga Vera 2006



*Urbis*. Foto e marre ne Manchester diten e djeshme.

----------


## BvizioN

*Kupole*. Manchester



*Livadhez,Mirdite*



*Shengjin,Lezhe*

----------


## BvizioN

*Kullat*



*Gjethe Dafine*



*Saltro*

----------


## BvizioN

*Lok n lol dady.......*



*Folkloristet e vegjel*



*Rreze maleve*

----------


## BvizioN

*Porto Palermo,Vlore*



*Ura e vjeter mbi lumin Drin*.Shkoder



*Nga syri i Rozafes.* Fotoja e marre nga kalaja e Rozafes,Shkoder.

----------


## BvizioN

*Piknik ne Wales.*



*Mulliri* 



*Shtepia rreze Lumit*

----------


## BvizioN

*Huhhhh!! Sna lane rehat keta fotografet !!*



*Wales*

----------

